# Bratislava-Pressburg-Pozsony



## NeMiroff (Jun 25, 2007)

Hi guys!
I want to introduce you in my city Bratislava ( Pozsony, Pressburg) by some my photos of this city  I hope you will enjoy!










*Bratislava* is a capital city of Slovakia with cca. 450 000 inhabitants but all region of Bratislava have 600 000 inhabitants and studying, working here many peoples from other parts of Slovakia.
Bratislava is in southwestern Slovakia on both banks of the Danube River near to the border with Austria and Hungary. 
Name Bratislava came from first Slavic settlement on today's city territory with name Brezalauspurch. This name came from name of Slavic prince Braslav or Břetislav and suffix "purch" was of a german origin.
German name Pressburg is garbled name from earliest "Brezalauspurch"
Hungarian name Pozsony came probably from Slavic personaly name Božan, Poznan but I'm not sure.
In cronics are mentioned many regional rulers of Bratislava castle, there's some of them: Ivanka, Uroš, Endre, Martin, Vladimir..
This means that the city had largerly Slovakian character and townspeople were Slovaks until the late middle ages.
First dated Hungarian settlement in city's neighbourhood was a settlement "Szeplaki" but the city had a clean Slavic/Slovak character until the 14/15. century, since this centuries was a city populated more by Germans and Hungarians and in modern times until the second world war the city was inhabited by Germans, Slovaks, Hungarians and Jews.
In period of Ottoman wars in Hungary, this city became capital city of the Hungarian state and all important nobility moved here.
In St. Martin cathedral were crowned many Austro-Hungarian monarchs.
The city was a multicultural, tolerant place for many nations but after world war, when Jews were deported in concentration camps and Hungarians and Germans must been moved off from new-created Czechoslovakia, the city became a cleanly Slovak.

Here are mixture of my photos 

Stefanikova ulica

















Námestie SNP









Garden of Presidential palace









Kapucinska ulica









Castle









Novy most ("new bridge")










Danube, Aupark Tower and Novy most









Central square in Old town

















Sedlarska ulica in pedestrian zone 









Mostova ulica









:cheers:


----------



## aster4000 (Jan 28, 2010)

this is one underated European capital.
simply beautiful!!


----------



## TheLarch (Nov 25, 2007)

Definitely a city to be proud of! Great photos FERENC919! ^^


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice photo-tour from Bratislava :cheers:


----------



## JValjean (Oct 15, 2009)

Me like it too, that city of Pressburg!


----------



## JAVICUENCA (Dec 27, 2004)

Wonderful pictures.Thanks!!!!!!


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

aster4000 said:


> this is one underated European capital.
> simply beautiful!!


I agree, just from the pictures. Would love to a have a month to travel around central Europe from Krakow, Prague, Bratislava, Vienna, Llublijana etc, so much beauty.


----------



## NeMiroff (Jun 25, 2007)

Thank you very much guys! I'm glad that you like Bratislava and I must admit too that it's a pretty amazing city. Just if you are in Vienna for an excursion, come here for a weekend and join to our city, too  

Here are more photos ..

Central square in Bratislava is a really heart of Bratislava' Old City and during the year is here many events like Christmas markets or concerts.
And you can find here many good cafes or restaurants, too.
















On this photo is old town hall 









Michalska street is one of the most important streets in Old Town
On the street is a University Library and Michael's tower.








Venturska street is a continue of Michalska street.









Panska street is old street full of noble palaces









Nice palace on Panska street









Obchodna street









City district of Palisady


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Great photos. I easpecially like the first one!


----------



## NeMiroff (Jun 25, 2007)

*The part of Danube cycling track "Donauradweg" in Bratislava*









*View at Bratislava district of "Dlhe Diely"*









*The park near the bussines district of Eurovea*









*The oldest part of the city around the Kapucinska street*









* Hviezdoslavovo namestie*


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

A special attraction on the bridge is its flying saucer-shaped structure housing a restaurant, called "UFO" (since 2005; previously called Bystrica), on the bridge's 84.6 metre pylon. 
The restaurant is reached using an elevator situated in the left pillar, and offers a good view over Bratislava.
The deck was not accessible to people during communism in order to prevent people from seeing capitalist Austria.

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> scroll >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
View towards South


P1220625-P1220627 by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Foggy December Night


Bratislava by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Christmas Market 2012


Bratislava by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

The city seen from Hainburg an der Donau, Austria


Hainburg an der Donau - View on Bratislava by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Bratislava by cinxxx, on Flickr


Bratislava by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Bratislava by cinxxx, on Flickr


Bratislava by cinxxx, on Flickr


Bratislava by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Bratislava by cinxxx, on Flickr


Bratislava by cinxxx, on Flickr


Bratislava by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Bratislava by cinxxx, on Flickr


Bratislava by cinxxx, on Flickr


Bratislava by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Bratislava by cinxxx, on Flickr


Bratislava by cinxxx, on Flickr


Bratislava by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

>>>>>>>>>> scroll >>>>>>>>>>


P1220714-P1220716 by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------

